# Found a lost hound Is it Yours?



## elkhntr7 (Dec 16, 2013)

I was hunting coyotes in between mills and scipio utah last saturday and came across this hound. She is super friendly. I would like to find its owner. It only had one collar on it when I found it. No tracking collars. Give me a call if she is yours or if you know who she belongs to. I would like to find the owner this week because I don't have the space to keep her. I am from Santaquin, UT. Scott 208-226-6899


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Welcome to teh forum and good luck in finding the owner!


----------



## elkhntr7 (Dec 16, 2013)

Thanks The search is still on. I had her checked for a micro chip and she didn't have one.


----------



## elkhntr7 (Dec 16, 2013)

*Found the Owner*

The dog is home with its owner tonight. Thanks to whoever passed the word to them.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Way2go elkhntr7, way2go.


----------



## elkhntr7 (Dec 16, 2013)

Thanks Wyogoob! I am glad we found them.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Thanks for helping out elkhntr7. As a houndsman myself, I'm curious how the dog came to be wandering in the hills without a tracking collar in the first place. Did it break out of the box, did the houndsman have more dogs than collars, or was it something else?? Did the houndsman give you any indication on how the dog came to be lost??


----------



## elkhntr7 (Dec 16, 2013)

Kevin, I believe they had more dogs than collars. She was turned out with a littermate that had tracking collars on and they both disappeared. It was my understanding as well that they had been missing about a week. They had turned them on to a cat track and they are pretty young hounds just over a year old and they got side tracked by a herd of elk. They are still looking for the other one with the collars.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Great deal- Good Karma will be coming


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

So how many coyotes did you kill down there?


----------



## elkhntr7 (Dec 16, 2013)

90redryder said:


> So how many coyotes did you kill down there?


I only saw one in the short brush just before I found the hound. I couldn't find anywhere to hide my truck. I went back a week later and called in one but it heels up on me at about 500 yards. I am still learning the ropes. Hopefully next time I can make it all come together.


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

elkhntr7 said:


> I only saw one in the short brush just before I found the hound. I couldn't find anywhere to hide my truck. I went back a week later and called in one but it heels up on me at about 500 yards. I am still learning the ropes. Hopefully next time I can make it all come together.


Those buggers are frickin smart. I've never gotten a coyote within 400 yards without a decoy, and a 400 yard shot on a coyote is alot harder than a 400 yard shot on a deer or elk. Some guys make it look easy. They sure are fun to hunt, but its tough to figure them out sometimes.


----------

